# Room For Change



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok my other journal is way too long and I can not find my old workouts so I need to start this journal and please please please no whoring I need to keep this one down to workouts only.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Here are my workouts from last week.

9/9/03 CHest and Back

superset 1: Lat Pulldowns: 4 sets of 10reps - 10x50, 10x60, 8x70, 10x70lbs(with assist) This IS A NEW HIGH!!!!
superset 1: Pec Dec: 4 sets of 10reps - 10x50, 10x60, 10x75, 10x90 THIS IS A NEW HIGH!!!!!

superset 2: Bent-Over BB Rows: 4 sets of 8reps - 8x50, 8x60, 8x70, 8x80
superset 2: DB Incline Swiss Ball Flyes: 4 sets of 12reps - 12x15, 12x17.5, 12x20, 9x27.5 NEW HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

triset 1: Seated Rope Rows: 4 sets of 10reps - 10x50, 10x60, 10x70, 10x70 NEW HIGH!!!!!!!!!
triset 1: Flat Bench Free Press: 4 sets of 12reps - 12x20, 12x30, 12x30, 12x35
triset 1: Bent Over Cable Rows: 4 sets of 6reps6x90, 6x100, 6x110, 6x120

OMG this was the best workout I have had in a long tme I was freaking rocking and hit so many new highs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna do this for the rest of my and I am loving the training and the cardio even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

9/11/03

Assisted Bench Dips: 4 sets until failure Did one set unassisted and then 3 sets at like 4pounds assist

superset 1: Cable Curls: 3 sets of 12reps 30x12, 40x12, 30x12
superset 1: Cable Rope Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 12reps12x20, 12x30, 12x40

triset 1: Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of 10reps10x30, 10x40, 10x50
triset 1: Lying Cable Extensions: 3 sets of 12reps[CLOR=deeppink]12x30, 12x40, 12x40[/COLOR]
triset 1: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 8reps8x10, 8x12.5, 8x12.5

Arm workout felt like crap, like I was tired when I was done but no good pump.

triset 2: Decline 25lb Crunches: 2 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Reverse Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps
triset 2: Standing Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 15reps 15x80, 15x90, 15x100


OMG ab workout was great though!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

9/13/03 Leg Day

superset 1: Narrow Leg Press: 3 sets of 12reps - 270x12, 290x12, 310x12
superset 1: Single Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 10reps - 10x30, 10x40, 10x40 

superset 2: Adductors: 3 sets of 15reps - 15x70, 15x80, 15x90
superset 2: Plie Squats: 3 sets of 8reps - 8x35, 8x40, 8x45 I sweai I was doing correct form I promise I made sure to go slow and in cortol to make sure. I used to do these with the long bar as squats.

superset 3: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10reps - 10x30, 10x40, 10x45
superset 3: SL Deads: 3 sets of 10reps - 10xlong bar + 20lbs, 10xlong bar + 40lbs, 10xlong bar + 40lbs

Then to do a burnout I did 2 sets of walking lunges with a 25lb weight in each hand. Did 8 for each leg for 2 sets.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

9/14/03 Sunday Shoulders

triset 1: Arnold Presses: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x 20, 9 x 22.5
triset 1: Standing DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x10lbs, 10x12.5lbs
triset 1: Reverse Pec Dec: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x60lbs, 10x65lbs

triset 2: Smith Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x20lbs, 10x30lbs
triset 2: Seated DB Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x7.5lbs, 10x10lbs
triset 2: Lying Incline Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x5lbs, 10x7.5lbs

triset 3: Front DB Raises: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x12.5, 10x15lbs
triset 3: Seated Cable Rear Laterals: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x25lbs, 10x30lbs
triset 3: Upright BB Rows: 2 sets of 10 reps - 10x20lbs, 6x22.5lbs, 4x20lbs

Megaset: 2 sets
15 lb swiss ball crunches: 15reps
15 lb decline crunches: 10reps
15 lb oblique raises: 5reps each side
hanging oblique lifts: 5reps each side
decline reverse crunches: 10reps
bench v-sits: 10reps


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

The 10th was HIIT sprints on the treadmill for 20 minutes followed by 25 inutes walking on an incline.

The 12th was HIIT on elliptical for 35 minutes which included a 5 minute warm up and cool down.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

9/16/03

Ok I did my HIIT for 20 minutes on the treadmill followed by 25 minutes on an incline and I felt GREAT!!!  I lve the pump my legs get and makees me so great all day!!!

Oh and if anyone is reading this, my contest is postponed until May/June of next year.  This is not a give up but a retional decision where my body and mind are so tired that I just ave been an emotional wreck beyond what is normal.  So don't worry everyone I am still going to be loving training and continue to train but the goal now is to add some major muscle and then get ready to lean down for the next round in May/June.  So everyone you have all been great but dieting since April of this year, I need a rest and my body needs a rest.  So my rest means not hard dieting but add muscle and have some fun again.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

and whore whore away  and boozin it up when jenny comes to see you


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

I WISH You ALL THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

This is my goal in the next three years, hopefully close in the next year.  But probably realistically in the next 3-5 years for that type of muscle growth and maturity since I am only 21.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

umm shorty...she isnt that big....your legs are there already you just gotta work on shoulders and thats it...next year you can achieve that...8 monthes is plenty...you will see


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok As I was getting dressed I came up with my list of goals for myself.........

1.  Compete in April in the Emerald Cup and do the best I can
2.  Build my shoulders, back and arms up to even out my lower and upper body.
3.  Sculpt the legs a bit more, not build so much.
4.  MEET J'BO!!!!  And watch her with her pro card!!!!  
5.  HAVE FUN THIS WINTER!!!!  Which means go skiing/snowbarding, and play with my friends!!!!
6.  Kick butt in school and score a great internship at a top accounting or local firm!!!!
7.  And to kick butt with help from this gal and look as hot as she does


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

you got'em all Shorty.
hey you changed the pic 

i am gonna post my goals in my journal now


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

I think it was a wise decision not to compete  Didn't like to hear you talk (er read you write  ) about not feeling well and being so drained and tired 

Maybe I'll compete in May too. That would be cool, but I don't think I have the guts to


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh you can do it mrs. swedish hottie    Otherwise we can all do the online comp.  I am taking my pics today since I feel and look so bloated from all this food


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh and J'bo hun I can't take this resting stuff anymore!!!!  I need to start new workouts now!!!  So I am thinking to try and get rid of water and help body get back to normal, do HIIT tomorrow morning do the sprints on the treadmill since that is my favorite one.  I was also thinking about doing HIIT for my cardio sessions?????


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

OK am going to run 3 no carb days in order to get my body back to normal and get rid of all this crap I have been eating.

Meal 1- 6am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c cashews

Meal 2- 8:30AM- 6 whites, 1 whole, 3 slices bacon

Meal 3- 11:30am- 3/4c ground beef, 2tbsp salsa, 2c brocolli

Meal 4- 2:30pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

Meal 5- 5:30pm (pre-workout)- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo

Meal 6- 8:30pm (post workout)- 3-4oz chicken, 2c lettuce


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Low Carb Days

Meal 1- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1 tbsp jam

Meal 3- 3/4c ground turkey/beef, 1/2c rice, 2 tbsp salsa, plum/apple

Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

Meal 5- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo

Meal 6- 3oz potato, chicken breast, plum/apple


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

High Carb Days

Meal 1- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1tbsp jam

Meal 3- grapefruit, any protein, Whole wheat Bagel

Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

Meal 5- 1/4c dry oats, 2tbsp peanut butter, banana

Meal 6- 2oz dry pasta whole wheat, chicken, apple/plum


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

no weights til next week shorty...and 20 min of cardio tops...your bod needs a rest hun...and you dont look bloated at all...i was dying laughing at your so called "fat" pics...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok I lied I slept in today  LOL  So maybe cardio later.  I was tired!!!  So how about this I just cleaned up my diet a bit


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah Shortie, I looked great in the pics you posted  I'm going to post mine this weekend I think


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

take that terrible pic down shorty...i am all embarassed now


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

No it is beautiful miss TINY WAIST!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh yah...well i like this years pics better...you should have seen my shoulders after todays workout...they were HUGE...it was quite funny


----------

